
Show HN: Minimal puppeteer pool - jgalvez
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gist.github.com&#x2F;galvez&#x2F;0b4f0bc752b1e6cf4d4b15343dee1020" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gist.github.com&#x2F;galvez&#x2F;0b4f0bc752b1e6cf4d4b15343dee1...</a><p>I couldn&#x27;t find any example of this so I thought I would share one I put together. It&#x27;s a mind dump of code used in production, although this particular bit is untested, it shows the idea. I used it for a PDF generation pool (Launching new chromium instances on every request was making the server run out of memory)
======
halfeld
Pretty good

